# Java Fern lighting?



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

SO i have a bunch of fern that i bought from a lfs, im worried of putting it under too much light, b/c i fear it will get covered with algae and die off, is 2wpg too high??? right now its in a tank with that much light, but is being shaded by my water lettuce, should i leave it be?


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Under very intense high lights , the leaves of java fern start to turn black.
You can let it be at the present location, and move it if leaves start burning,


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

2 wpg is very relative. What size tank is it?


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

55gal.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

2 wpg in a 55 gallon tank shouldn't be bright enough to harm java fern.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

o, is java fern a slow grower too like bolbitis? b/c i can rarely even see it growing.

And somewhat off the topic, i have an anubias and everytime it forms new leaves, they come up lime-green and stunted, but the old leaves remain healthy and green and flawless. im confused why this happens, this sometimes happens to the fern too.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

my java fern did great under medium lighting- about 3 wpg. The java fern was actually getting some pink coloration at the tips and grew to be too big for my 20 gal high! 
Scouter


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Put the java fern in a shaded area, works for me


----------

